# can any animal lovers help?



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi there, unfortunatly I have notices many threads like this, so feel bad adding to it.

I have a neighbour (who I dont at best get on with)

I found out at the school gates that she has 3 kittens ready for re-homing.

The only details I know are they are 10 weeks today, 3 females, 1 is black and white and 2 are tabby.
no idea on vaccinations/worming/fleaing etc (but at a guess i highly doubt it)

in her words if they are not gone tonight then they can stray! I would jum at the chance to take them in, but with 4 of my own cats, and a 6mnth baby that is into grabbing everything it is impossible! Plus atm I do not have the money for the upkeep 


She says she wants £20 for them : and wont let them go free incase they go to bad homes, but willing just to release them if they dont sell :

Like I say i dont best get on with her so not much chit chat, my concern is the kitties wellfare!
Now do i give her the money and wait till i can find them homes (which would have to be soon otherwise it will be chaos!) or can anybody help? I can take them in for a few days if someone is willing to have them (even if it leaves me out of pocket) I can travel as i drive.

Advice please I really want to help these kitties


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Right i have managed to re-home 2 to my sister who is an animal lover so im happy bout that, just one left?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

celicababe1986 said:


> Right i have managed to re-home 2 to my sister who is an animal lover so im happy bout that, just one left?


Eeeekkkk I am tooo far away :frown: :frown:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

shame your too far, my daughter is looking for a kitten, nevermind im sure you'll find a home for her in no time


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all a little update. I paid for them all just so they were in my hands, 2 of them went together last night to my sister. She gave me the money back for them so I am not so much out of pocket. I have the little black and white one left, she is so pretty and quite friendly. I am trying not to get to close to her because i dont want to get to attached :frown2:
poor little mite


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Well done for saving these little babies!  xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well done to you, i hope your neighbour gets mum cat neutured, or she could have more kitties in afew months,  I hope you manage to re-home the last kitten.xxxxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> well done to you, i hope your neighbour gets mum cat neutured, or she could have more kitties in afew months,  I hope you manage to re-home the last kitten.xxxxx


She wants to re-home mum because 'she drops kittens every few months and they are hard to get rid of' ! I said get her spayed but she said its too expensive!

Its a shame because mum is a lovley tabby, 2 and a half....but adult cats are so much harder to rehome :frown:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

celicababe1986 said:


> She wants to re-home mum because 'she drops kittens every few months and they are hard to get rid of' ! I said get her spayed but she said its too expensive!
> 
> Its a shame because mum is a lovley tabby, 2 and a half....but adult cats are so much harder to rehome :frown:


The cats protection will neuter cats for free. She only needs to go to their website or ring them up and someone will give her a call back to arrange a date, time and place.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

celicababe1986 said:


> She wants to re-home mum because 'she drops kittens every few months and they are hard to get rid of' ! I said get her spayed but she said its too expensive!
> 
> Its a shame because mum is a lovley tabby, 2 and a half....but adult cats are so much harder to rehome :frown:


sorry to say, but your neighbour sounds like she shouldnt have animals,  in a way i hope mum is rehomed, into a caring family,who will spay her and love her, poor thing, having kittens non stop is really going to take it out on mum.


----------



## kizzy2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

just wanted to say well done for saving these little ones. wish i could help you out but i'm miles away from you and we have a litter due soon anyway.
good luck, at least you know she's safe with you


----------

